# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين 16 ديسمبر 2019م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأمل عطبرة يصعق المريخ والهلال يواصل المطاردة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مرة أخرى يعتلي الأمل عطبرة صدارة الدوري الممتاز بعد انتصاره في جولة الامس ، فيما يواصل الهلال المطاردة.

استعاد  الأمل عطبرة صدارة الدوري الممتاز بعد تغلّبه على ضيفه المريخ الخرطوم  بهدفٍ دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم”الأحد” ضمن المرحلة  الرابعة عشر من الدوري الممتاز.
ويدين الأمل عطبرة بالفوز للاعب أنور السادات الذي أحرز الهدف في الدقيقة الـ”30â€³.
ورفع ممثل عطبرة رصيده إلى النقطة الـ”30â€³، فيما بقي المريخ في”29â€³ نقطة.
وفي  مباراة ثانية، تمكّن الهلال من الانتصار على ضيفه هلال الأبيض بهدفٍ دون  مقابل ضمن المرحلة الخامسة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز ليواصل المطاردة  في المنافسة.
وأحرز هدف اللقاء اللاعب أطهر الطاهر في الدقيقة الـ”80â€³، ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى”28â€³ نقطة، فيما بقي ممثل الأبيض في “17” نقطة.
وأفلح  الأهلي شندي في تحقيق الانتصار على الأهلي الخرطوم بهدفين سجلّهما مجاهد  فاروق وجلال السيد، ليحصد النقطة الـ”20â€³، فيما بقي أهلي الخرطوم في”13â€³.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوعنجة:  لم نكن في يومنا أمام الأمل

 تحسر الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة  المدير الفني للمريخ على الخسارة التي تعرض لها فريقه أمام الأمل بهدف  مساء أمس مبيناً أن فريقه لم يكن يستحق الخسارة بعد أن قدم مستوىً مميزاً  طوال الشوطين .
 وقال ابوعنجة ان فريقه صنع العديد من الفرص التي كانت سانحة للتسجيل لكن سوء الطالع حرمهم من تعديل النتيجة على أقل تقدير .
  وذكر جمال أبوعنجة أن فريقه يمر بظروف صعبة للغاية تتمثل في غياب سبعة  لاعبين أساسيين بسبب الإصابة وبرغم ذلك ظهر بمستوى مميز في عطبرة .
  وتمنى أبوعنجة ألا تؤثر الخسارة على اللاعبين قبل خوض مواجهة أهلي شندي  المقبلة وفي بقية مباريات الفريق بالدورة الثانية للمسابقة حتى يستطيع  الفريق العودة لسكة الانتصارات سريعاً واستعادة صدارة الممتاز .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*" نقلا" عن  ‏âپ§صحيفة الكوتش الإلكترونية  "

  ‏نادي اتحاد كلباء  الاماراتي ينفي صحة اهتمامه بالتعاقد مع مهاجم فريق المريخ محمد عبدالرحمن  ويؤكد إنه لا وجود لأي مفاوضات مع اللاعب.
 نائب رئيس شركة اتحاد  كلباء لكرة القدم محمد عبيد اليماحي لـ"الإمارات اليوم" : "لا وجود أي  مفاوضات مع لاعب المريخ السوداني محمد عبدالرحمن، متصدر هداف بطولة كأس  محمد السادس للأندية العربية الأبطال".
  اليماحي : "أعلم مصدر هذه الأخبار، لكنها غير واقعية بالنسبة لنا مع وجود  لاعب مميز ومهم بمكانة التوغولي مالابا ونعتقد أنه هنالك من يستهدف  الاستقرار الفني لاتحاد كلباء لأغراضه الشخصية".
 اليماحي : "كفريق  وإدارة شركة لا نية لنا بأي انتدابات أو تغييرات في تشكيلة الفريق ونتمنى  أن يكف البعض عن نشر هذه الأخبار المختلقة ونحن سعداء بكل لاعب من لاعبي  الفريق".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻴﻨﻲ : ﺍﺗﻔﻘﻨﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ 

 ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﺒﻮرت
 ﺧﺺ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻴﻨﻲ ﻛﻮﻧﻮ ﺑﺎﺗﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ في  ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻛﺎﺗﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺣﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
 ﺣﻴﺚ ﺃﻓﺎﺩ ﺑﺄﻧﻬﻢ ﺗﻮﺻﻠﻮﺍ  ﻹﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﺩﻡ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﺒﻘﺖ ﻓﻘﻂ  ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﺈﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ  ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ .
 ﻭﺃﻭﺿﺢ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻴﻨﻲ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺸﺎﻉ  ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻱ ﺟﻬﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ  ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﻣﺘﻤﻨﻴﺎ ﺇﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**بهدوء*
 *علم الدين هاشم*
 *شلش يهزم المريخ !*

 فعلها  الامل واسقط المريخ من حساباته وازاحه عن الصدارة بجدارة بعد الفوز عليه  بهدف لاعبه السادات في مباراة حماسية قوية اشعل نيرانها جمهور الامل  باعلامه وهتافاته التي لم تنقطع حتي اعلان صافرة النهاية !
 بكل صراحة استحق الفهود الفوز الغالي والثمين بفضل ذكاء مدربه كفاح صالح  الذي اخرج لسانه طويلا وكسب التحدي باقل مجهود بعدما نجح في كيفية استغلال  النقص الذي عاني منه المريخ طوال الشوطين وظهر ذلك جليا في حالات التوليف  التي لجأ اليها الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة حتي يعبر بفريقه هذه الظروف الصعبة  واظنه فد نجح في ذلك وغطي علي كثير من الثغرات التي عجز مدرب الامل في  اختراقها علي مدار الشوط الاول قبل ان يخسر المريخ النتيجة في الجزء الاخير  من المباراة نتيجة اخطاء يسأل عنها اكثر من لاعب فشلوا جميعا في التصدي  لهجوم الامل وهو يتبادل الكرة حتي وصلت الي لاعبه السادات فوضعها سهلة في  شباك الحارس الامين ابوعشرين الذي يستحق الاشادة والتقدير علي بسالته في  التصدي لكثير من المحاولات الهجومية الخطرة ويكفي نجاحه في الحفاظ علي  شباكه نظيفة في الشوط الاول رغم الضغط الهجومي الذي نفذه الامل بحثا عن حسم  مبكر لنقاط المباراة .
 النقص الدي عاني منه المريخ بالامس لم يمنعه من  تهديد مرمي الامل بحزمة من الفرص المهدرة كانت كافية في منح الزعيم الفوز  الذي سافر من اجله الي مدينة الحديد والنار املا في المحافظة علي مقعد  الصدارة حتي نهاية مباريات الدور الاول ،، حيث تباري وتفنن كل من سيف تيري  والنعسان ورمضان عجب والصادق شلش في حرق اعصاب الجماهير بسبب عدم التركيز  والتوهان وفقدان الكرة بسهولة امام مرمي الامل وهو مازاد من الضغط علي  لاعبي المريخ واضعف من تركيزهم الذهني واعتقد ان كل من تابع انفراد الصادق  شلش (هو والقون ) كما يردد معلقنا الرياضي الكبير الرشيد بدوي عبيد لابد ان  يصاب بجلطة وشلل لان اضاعته لهذا الهدف المضمون في الدقيقة ظ¦ظ§ كان سببا  مباشرا في هزيمة المريخ بهدف السادات بعد ظ¤ دقائق وكأن الاخير اراد ان  يعاقب شلش والمريخ علي اضاعة هذا الهدف الذي لو سكن شباك الفهود لغير من  النتيجة مباشرة لمصلحة الزعيم !
 ملامح خسارة المريخ للنتيجة بدت واضحة  قبل انطلاق المباراة بسبب التشكيلة الاضطرارية التي خاض بها ابوعنجة هذه  المباراة امام خصم عنيد وشرس وسط جماهيره نتيجة لعامل الاصابات والغيابات  والايقافات التي حرمت المريخ من ابرز عناصره الاساسية في الخط الخلفي صلاح  نمر وامير كمال والتاج ابراهيم والتاج يعقوب يضاف الي ذلك خروج التش (روح  الفريق ورمانته ) مصابا من الشوط الاول بسبب العنف والخشونة غير المبررة من  لاعب الامل ياسر فوله نتيجة لتساهل الحكم ياسر الله جابو وتغاضيه عن  الكثير من المخالفات .
 عموما نتمني ان يسعي مجلس الادارة في عملية  تسريع علاج المصابين  واغلاق ملف التسجيلات املا في العودة بقوة وتصحيح  المسار من اجل استرداد مركز الصدارة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *عطبرة تعلن الثورة*
  في واحدة من أشرس و أقوي مباريات الدوري لهذا الموسم تمكن الفهد العطبراوي  المتحفز من اقتناص النقاط و الصدارة من براثن الزعيم ليعتلي الأول الصدارة  بجدارة و اقتدار.
 في البدء نسوق التهاني و التبريكات لفتية الأمل و  جهازهم الفني و الاداري علي الجهد الذي بذلوه خلال اللقاء و الذي توجه  الفريق بصدارة مستحقة صبت بهار الاثارة و التحفيز في كامل البطولة التي  كادت أن تتحلل و تموت بفضل سيطرة المريخ و الهلال علي مفاصل القيادة فيها  منذ لحظة الميلاد.
 انتصار الأمل أعاد الروح للمنافسة و وهبها من  اسمه أملاً في أن تنال قليلاً من اثارة الدوري الانجليزي الذي يصعب التكهن  ببطله في ظل التنافسية العالية التي تعتري عدداً من الأندية المتواجده فيه.
  و كما وصفنا المباراة تحديداً.. فقد كانت معركة لتكسير العظام و قمة  حقيقية في أغلب تفاصيلها ما خلا بعض الهنات الصغيرة التي لم تؤثر علي  اللوحة الزاهية و الراقية التي منحها حضور المريخ لمدينة الحديد و النار.
  المريخ حضر بخيله و خيلائه.. و جمهوره العريض يتقاطر بالمئات لملعب اللقاء  و تحتضنه المدينة الوادعة بترحابٍ كبير و بكرمٍ نبيل جُبلت عليه منذ صرخة  الميلاد.
 و لوحةٍ جميلة تشكلت علي مسرح اللقاء في ظل التشجيع الرائع  من أولتراس المريخ و جمهور الأمل الذي دافع و نافح عن حظوظ ممثله في تثبيت  أركان الثورة الرياضية الجديدة في العيد السنوي للثورة السودانية المجيدة و  التي نالت فيها عطبرة قصب السبق و الريادة.
 المباراة في مجملها  كانت قوية.. و الفريقان تقارعا علي الكرات بكل استبسال و جسارة و لكن كفة  الامل كانت الارجح بسبب المعاناة التي عاشها المريخ في ظل الفقد الكبير  لاغلب عناصره المؤثرة و زاد خروج التش مصاباً طين المباراة بلاً.
 خط  الوسط الاحمر لم يتمكن من مجاراة عنفوان لاعبي الأمل بالتثاقلية العجيبة  التي يركض بها نيلسون و اختفاء العجب في اغلب فترات اللقاء ليظهر محمد  الرشيد وحيداً و تائهاً وسط ضغط لاعبي الأمل الهائل.
 و بشلل الوسط  فقدت المقدمة المريخية التمويل المريح خصوصاً بعد خروج التش الذي لم يستفد  بديله شلش من فرصة حسم المباراة التي قدمها له النعسان علي طبقٍ من ذهب  ليواجه الحارس و يطيح بها الي أعالي أغصان (نيم) ملعب عطبرة العتيق. 
  الأمل أحرز هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة (ظ§ظ،) و بدلاً من اندفاع المريخ  هجوماً لتعويض الهدف و البحث عن نقاط المباراة قام الجهاز الفني بسحب  المهاجم الوحيد المتحرك (تيري) و دفع بلاعبٍ محترف لم يُشارك في دقيقة من  قبل برفقة المريخ!!
 توقعنا من أبو عنجة رمي كل اوراقه في الهجوم.. و  للاسف فقد تواصل نفس الاداء الرتيب و الصناعة الأكثر مللاً للألعاب في  المريخ الذي يُعاني البطء الواضح في نقل الالعاب من منطقة التحضير للثلث  الاخير لمناطق الخصوم مع غياب تام للأطراف بوجود أم بده السلبي (دفاعاً و  هجوماً).
 عموماً فالمباراة أوضحت لكيغان و لاعبيه أن المحافظة علي  درع الدوري السابق لن تتوفر بسهولة.. حتي و ان كان الهلال في أسوأ نسخة  ممكنة.. فالأمل العطبراوي المتحفز جاهزٌ و حاضرٌ لمزاحمة رفاق رمضان ما لم  تلملم الفرقة المريخية أطرافها سريعاً و تعود للصدارة عبر المباراة المؤجلة  التي تملكها و ترفع شعار لا تفريط في النقاط بعد الآن بحول الله و قوته.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 دوري هذا العام غير.. و صدارة الأمل زادت الدوري جمالاً و تنافسية.
 الأمل عطبرة ـ حي العرب بورتسودان ـ مريخ الفاشر.. هذه الأندية الثلاث ستقول كلمتها بقوة خلال هذا الموسم.
 في تقديري الخاص فالمدافع احمد موسي (تمبش) هو نجم اللقاء الأبرز.. و الأمنيات أن نراه قريباً متوشحاً شعار المريخ.
 بوسع الزعيم العودة للصدارة (حسابياً) و نتمني أن تتلطف بنا الاقدار و تقي نجومنا شرور الاصابات و الابتعاد الطويل.
 ملاعب الممتاز السيئة هي السبب الأساسي في فقدان أغلب النجوم.
 الفريق سيستعيد نجمه المتوهج الصيني بعد عودة المنتخب.. و نتمني أن يتم حلّ سريع و عاجل لتوقف احمد آدم.
 للمرة المليون.. اعينوا أبو عنجة بمساعد كفؤ ليسانده و يستشيره في اتخاذ القرارات الفنية.
  بعد هدف الأمل توقعنا من المدير الفني تغيير الرسم التكتيكي لــ4:ظ£:ظ£  بتقديم رمضان عجب لمثلث الهجوم و اجراء بعض التعديلات داخل الملعب و للأسف  فقد قام ابو عنجة بسحب تيري و اكمال المباراة بنفس الرّتم الرتيب!!
 المريخ افتقد لميزة الضغط علي الخصم و سرعة افتكاك الكرات بسبب سلبية عناصر الوسط الدفاعي.
 محمود أم بده كان الأسوأ بالأمس و ينافسه في السوء نيلسون المتثاقل الحركة.
 أم بده ضعيف دفاعياً و يفتقر للمهارات الهجومية اللازمة لاكمال الهجمات و التمويل بالعكسيات.
 حكم المباراة (ياسر الله جابو) لم يوفر الحماية اللازمة للنجوم و نتج عن تساهله فقدان خدمات التش بالاصابة من الخشونة الزائدة.
  تمنيت أن التقي الجميع من الاحباب و الاصدقاء و بسبب مغادرتي بعد المباراة  أعتذر لكل من لم اتشرف برؤيتهم.. و نلتقي إذا مدّ الله في الآجال.
 قطب المريخ المضياف بمدينة الدامر (بدرالدين عبدالوهاب) نحرّ الذبائح في استقبال البعثة الجماهيرية التي خَفّت لمناصرة معشوقها.
  التحية لأقطاب المريخ الذين يسرّوا أمر حرّكة الجمهور لأم المدائن.. و  تحية أكثر خصوصية لأولتراس (مونس) الذي شكل اللوحة الأجمل في ملعب  المباراة.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 وداعاً مرتع الصِبا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل يقهر المريخ بهدف السادات وينفرد بصدارة الممتاز




انفرد  الأمل عطبرة بصدارة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه الغالي على المريخ بهدف مساء  امس بإستاد عطبرة في قمة مباريات الجولة السادسة عشرة لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز.

ويدين الأمل بالفضل في فوزه لمهاجمه الغاني أنور سادات الذي سجل هدف اللقاء الوحيد في الشوط الثاني.
بالنتيجة  رفع الأمل رصيده إلى 30 نقطة في الصدارة متفوقاً على المركز صاحب المركز  الثاني برصيد نقطة وعلى الهلال صاحب المركز الثالث برصيد نقطتين بعد فوز  الأزرق على هلال التبلدي بهدف مساء اليوم لحساب الجولة السادسة عشرة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم أعداده لمواجهة القماراب في دوري الشباب
 المكتب الاعلامي
 اختتم فريق الشباب بالمريخ تحضيراته مساء انس الأحد لمواجهة القماراب اليوم الاثنين  في الجولة الاولى من القسم الثاني من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري الشباب ولاية  الخرطوم.
 وخاض الفريق مرانا على ملعب سلاح الموسيقى بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين عدا الذين غادروا مع الفريق الأول الى عطبرة.
 وكان المريخ حقق الانتصار بتسعة أهداف دون مقابل على القماراب في الجولة الأولى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو

 خسارة متوقعه وفشل مستمر



  *كان من الطبيعي ان يخسر الاحمر بالامس امام فريق الامل عطبرة من واقع  الظروف الصعبة التي عاشها فريق كرة القدم قبل المباراة بفقدانه لعدد من  عناصره الاساسية بعامل الإيقاف والإصابات
 *كذلك فإن خصم الاحمر خلال  مباراة الامس الامل عطبرة ظل يقدم مستويات قوية خلال النسخة الحالية من  الدورى الممتاز كفلت له التواجد فى المراكز الثلاثه الاولى فى ترتيب الدورى  منذ الامتار الاولى بعد انتصاره على القمة في عطبرة
 *يُمكن وبكل  بساطة ان نلقي بكامل اللوم على الجهاز الفني ونُطالب بإقالة المدرب جمال  ابوعنجة كما ظل يحدث دائماً مع المدربين عند اول تعثر للفريق.لكن المنطق  يقول ان جمال ابوعنجه وجد نفسة في موقف لا يُحسد عليه وهو يخسر مجهودات  الثلاثى امير كمال وصلاح نمر والصينى وهم من الاعمدة الاساسية للفريق خلال  الفترة الاخيرة
 *بل لعب المدافع صلاح نمر (دور المنقذ) فى اخر  مباراتين للفريق وقاد الاحمر للفوز باهداف حاسمة فى اخر دقائق المباراة كان  اخرها فى نفس مسرح لقاء الامس امام الاهلي عطبرة
 *وغيرهذا الثلاثي  فقد جمال ابوعنجة رمانة خط الوسط احمد حامد التش الذي تعرض لتصفية جسديه  قبيحة من جانب مدافع الامل ياسر فولة  والذي فيما يبدو انه لم يستوعب او  ينسي حتي الان قصة (صرف النظر) عن تسجيله فى كشوفات الاحمر خلال الفترة  الماضية
 * كل ماذكر ليس تبريراً للمدرب جمال ابوعنجة بعد خسارة  الامس. وقناعتي الشخصية ان المدرب الوطني (مهما كان اسمه ومؤهلاته) يبقي من  الصعوبة بمكان ان يلبي رغبة وطموح نادي المريخ مع إحترامي الكبير لكل  ابناء المريخ فى مجال التدريب
 * واقع الحال قبل مباراة الامس كان  يؤكد على صعوبة مهمة الاحمر فى عطبرة بسبب ظروف عديدة يبقي القاسم المشترك  فيها مجلس الإدارة الذي يثبت كل يوم انه بعيد كل البعد عن الإدارة الحقيقية  لفريق كرة القدم
 *تماطل غريب فى علاج المصابين و (كذب صريح) فى  توضيح الاسباب الحقيقية وراء غياب عدد من الاعمدة الاساسية للفريق واقرب  مثال تواصل غياب الثنائي السماني الصاوي واحمد بيبو
 *فلو قبلنا  (بتغييب عقولنا) وصدقنا ان السماني الصاوي مصاب على مستوى (القدم) وليس على  مستوي (الجيب). فماهي الإصابة التي يُمكن ان تتسبب فى إبتعاد بيبو كل هذه  المدة عن الفريق؟
 *هل يُمكن لشخص عاقل ان يُصدق ان ابتعاد بيبو عن  الملاعب سببه الإصابة  بمرض (الملاريا) قبل مباراة القمة وحتي الان؟ اى  ملاريا هذه التي تجعل الشخص طريح الفراش طيلة هذه الفترة؟
 *وماهي  نوعية الإصابة التي يُعاني منها السماني الصاوي وجعلته يغيب كل هذه المدة  عن الملاعب دون ان يفتح الله علي المجلس بتوضيح واحد عن حالة الثنائي ودرجة  جاهزيتهم البدنية
 *إذا كان هنالك خلل فى الإطار الطبي لفريق كرة  القدم فعلي مجلس الإدارة إعلان هذا الامر علي الملأ وإتاحة الفرصة لابناء  المريخ فى مجال الطب الرياضي وما اكثرهم من اجل تقديم خدماتهم للفريق بدلاً  من (الفرجة) علي اللاعبين وهم يتساقطون واحداً تلو الاخر دون ان يجدوا  الحل الناجع لإصاباتهم
 *وإذا كان غياب الثنائي عن الفريق بسبب  مستحقات مالية (وهو الخيار الارجح) فعلي المجلس ان يتعامل (بإحترام  وإحترافية) ويعمل علي حل مشاكل لاعبيه المالية بدلاً من المكابرة وممارسة  الصمت حيال هذه الازمات
 *كذلك فإن قضية المهاجم الغاني مايكل توضح  بجلاء كيف يفكر مجلس المريخ وكيف يُدير قضاياه وطالما ان النادي يُدين  للاعب بمستحقات مالية ومطالب كذلك بتوفيق أوضاعه مع السلطات المختصة فيما  يتعلق بالإقامة.فلماذا التماطل كل الفترة الماضية منذ تسجيل اللاعب وحتي  الان؟
 * هل كان ينتظر اعضاء مجلس سوداكال من اللاعب ان يتنازل عن  كامل حقوقه طرف النادي ويذهب بنفسه ويدفع من جيبه لإستخراج إقامة بالبلاد  ومن ثم يُبادر بارتداء شعار النادي والدفاع عن الوانه داخل المستطيل  الاخضر؟
 *اى عقليات متحجره وفاشله هذه التي تقود المريخ؟ من يُفكر  لكم يا اعضاء مجلسنا الهمام؟ من يلعب دور (الملهم) لهذا المجلس الفاشل فى  كل شي؟
 * ما حدث بعطبرة يُمكن ان يتكرر فى باقى الولايات وحتي علي  مستوى العاصمة طالما ان التعامل مع قضايا وإصابات اللاعبين تتم بهذه الصورة  الغريبة.ولن استغرب إذا ما وجد ابوعنجة نفسه مجبراً على خوض إحدي  المباريات بفريق كله من الشباب إذا ما تعرضت العناصر الاساسية للإصابة  لاسمح الله
 * مالم يُحسن هذا المجلس المتهالك التعامل مع الفترة  القليلة المتبقية من عمره فسيتسبب فى فقدان الاحمر لمعظم نجومه بسبب  السياسة الغبية المتبعه من جانب اخوان علي اسد فى التعامل مع قضايا  اللاعبين
 *ومالم ينفض اهل المريخ عن نفسهم غبار الكسل والسلبيه  ويلتفوا حول النادي ويعملوا علي إعادة الامور لنصابها الصحيح فستزداد  الامور سوء
 *وإعادة الأمور لناصبها الصحيح لن يتم إلا عبر العضوية  التي ستكون الترياق الحقيقي لكل (متسلق ومتطلع) يُريد ان يظهر للواجهة عبر  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ
 اخر الكلام
 مجلس يعشق الفشل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف تيري يعزي زميله محمد مصطفي البرنس بوفاة والدته.. لها الرحمة والمغفرة

 #ووااوواا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات المريخ القادمة

20 /12   الشرطه القضارف 
 24 / 12  اهلي شندي 
 29 / 12  هلال الابيض

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من صفحة احمد التش









احمد حامد التش 18 Ahmed Hamed al-Tash





ساعة واحدة · 


كونوا مع فريقكم...القادم أهم..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خـر تحديث لجـدول ترتيب الدوري السـوداني الممتـاز ( الامــل عطبره يستعيـد الصـداره ) âڑ½ï¸ڈ







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامل يتلقي عرضا من المريخ بخصوص لاعبه جدو

عطبرة / موسى مصطفى/
 تلقي نادي  الامل عطبرة عقب نهاية مباراة الامس ضد المريخ..تلقي عرضا من المريخ يطلب  فيه خدمات لاعب الدفاع الايمن جدو وكان الامل وعد المريخ بعرض الامر في  اجتماع مجلس الادارة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمين العام للامل: لا نمانع في اطلاق سراح اي لاعب للقمة

عطبرة / موسى مصطفى/
 قال الامين  العام لنادي الامل عطبرة محمد تاج السر انهم لا يمانعون في اطلاق سراح أي  لاعب للقمة وقال أن معدل اعمار لاعبي الامل يجعل من روح التعاون جيدة مشيرا  الى انهم وفروا ارض طيبة للابداع وخاصة في الفترة الاخيرة وهو سر نجاح  الفريق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوعنجة: الكرة ادارت لنا ظهرها


عطبرة / موسى مصطفى/ 
قال مدرب  المريخ جمال ابوعنجة أن لاعبيه لم يقصروا ولعبوا بجدية ومسئولية رغم النقص  الحاد في صفوف الفريق وقال في تصريحات لكفرووتر ان المريخ حصل على فرص  حقيقية اهدرت بسبب الاستعجال وعدم التركيز وقال انهم يسعون للتعويض في  مباراة الجولة المقبلة ويعدون بالافضل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح صالح الجيلي: اللاعبون لم يخذلوني امام المريخ
عطبرة / موسى مصطفى/ 
قال مدرب  الأمل عطبرة كفاح صالح الجيلي عقب مباراة فريقه امام المريخ في تصريحات خص  بها كفرووتر أن اللاعبين لم يخذلوه نفذوا المطلوب منهم على اكمل وجه ومنعوا  من الوصول لشباك احمد بيتر مبينا انه لعب بجزئيات محددة انتهت بوصوله  للشباك وبعد ذلك عمل على تامين الفوز وقال ان الفوز جاء بعرق اللاعبين  وجهدهم وحنكة مجلس الامل ويسعون للتتويج ببطولة الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد معركة المريخ..الهلال يحسم صفقة تمبش عطبرة
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 حسم  الهلال صفقة انتقال اللاعب احمد موسى الشهير بتمبش امس بعد المبهر امام  المريخ وقطعه الطريق امام مهاجمي المريخ وكانت كفرووتر قد تابعت سير  مفاوضات الهلال والامل ويتوقع أن يحول الامل اوراق اللاعب للهلال بنهاية  الشهر الجاري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حميدتي لـ”باج نيوز”: أعاني من التجاوزات ولن أكون “بصمجي”
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن  نائب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ورئيس اللجنة المالية والتسويق  والتلفزة نصر الدين حميدتي عن مثوله أمام النيابة العامة الخميس المقبل،  كاشفًا عن الأسباب الحقيقة وراء خلافاته مع رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد، مقرًا  بأنّه لا يعاني التهميش.
“باج نيوز”، تمكّن من إجراء حوارٍ معه وخرج بهذه الإفادات.

*لماذا تتهرّب من المثول أمام النيابة العامة؟
_ إطلاقًا لم أتهرّب من المثول أمام النيابة ولا يوجد ما يمنعني من الإقبال على هذه الخطوة.
*ما هي أسباب عدم مثولك رغم أنّه تم مخاطبتك منذ فترة طويلة؟
_السبب  وراء عدم مثولي تواجدي خارج الخرطوم لظروفٍ خاصة، فأنا مزارع والكلّ يعرف  أنّ هذه أيامُ حصادٍ واليوم سأكون في الخرطوم وقبل الخميس سأمثّل أمام  النيابة للإجابة على كلّ الأسئلة.
*ما هي أسباب الخلاف بينك ورئيس اتحاد الكرة كمال شداد؟
_  ليس لديّ مشكلة شخصية مع شداد، وإنما هناك خلافٌ حول أسلوب العمل، ولكنّ  البعض يفسّر هذا الخلاف أنّه مشكلة شخصية والواقع يقول غير ذلك.
*تقدمت بمذكرةٍ مؤخرًا ظلّت حديث الناس ماذا حوّت؟
_أدُرجت  هذه المذكرة ضمن أجندة اجتماع مجلس الاتحاد القادم، وهي حول أداء مجلس  الإدارة، سيتمّ مناقشتها، وسنرى ماذا يقول فيها المجلس ولا أريد الإفصاح عن  ما تحتويه المذكرة.
*البعض يرى أن نصر الدين حميدتي خميرة عكننة في اتحاد الكرة؟
_أنا  لست خميرة عكننة بل جزء أصيل من منظومة اتحاد الكرة لديّ آراء قويّة  وشجاعة، وهذا ربما يراه البعض أنني خميرة عكننة ولن أكون في يوم من الأيام  “بصمجي” لأنّني أمتلك قراريّ وأملك من الجرأة ما يجعلني أقول الحق في وجه  أيّ شخص أيًا كان.
*لكنّك تعمل على إفشال الرئيس كمال شداد؟
_أبدًا وطبعًا لا، فشل شداد سيحسب على مجلس الإدارة والذي أنا جزء منه.
*هل تعاني من التهميش؟
_لا أعاني من التهميش ولكني أعاني من التجاوزات، لذلك أتحدّث عنها باستمرارٍ.
*ما هي هذه التجاوزات؟
_تجاوزات بشكلٍ عام والتفاصيل أكثر في اجتماع مجلس الإدارة.
*أنت متهم بأنّك عنصر خامل داخل منظومة اتحاد كرة القدم؟
_هذا  الاتهام باطل، ولست عنصرًا خامل، ومواقفي مشهودة ، والكلّ داخل مجلس  الإدارة يعرف أنّني لست رخوًا ولا من الأشخاص الذين يعملون على إفشال  المجلس.
*هناك انتقادات شديدة للعمل المالي داخل اتحاد الكرة؟
_  العمل المالي داخل اتحاد الكرة مظبوط، وهناك حوسبة كاملة للإدارة المالية،  يوم الأربعاء ستناقش اللجنة المالية تقرير الأداء المالي للعام الحالي،  حتى يقدّم لمجلس الإدارة يحسب للإدارة المالية بأنّ تناقش المالية بنهاية  العام وسنقدّم الميزانية الجديدة.
*ماذا سيحدث في اللجنة المالية إذا وجدتم مخالفات في التقرير المالي؟
_سنناقش الأداء المالي بهدوءٍ، وسنرفع كلّ شيء لمجلس الإدارة سواء كان سلبًا أو إيجابًا.
*اتحاد الكرة حقّق فشلا ً ذريعًا في ملف الرعاية؟
_لم نفشل، وقّعنا مع شركة سوداني ولكن الأخيرة انسحبت لأسبابٍ خاصة بهم، وهذا لا يعتبر فشل لاتحاد الكرة في اعتقادي.
*هل هناك عروض للرعاية؟
_لا توجد عروض إلى الآن لرعاية الدوري الممتاز، ولكنّ الباب مفتوح وهنالك بعض الاتصالات ولكنّها غير رسمية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف الامل في مرمى المريخ امس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرعه دوري الابطال



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ اخبارالرياضةالعالمية :

 - ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺠﻨﻮﻧﺔ ﺑﻨﺰﻳﻤﺎ ﻳﻨﻘﺬ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺧﻔﺎﻓﻴﺶ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺎﻳﺎ ﻭﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻝ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺑﻄﻌﻢ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻟﻴﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻓﻲ
 ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺠﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ
 ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ 1 : ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ 1.
 - ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺑﺴﻲ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻪ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ.
 - ﻛﻮﺭﺗﻮﺍ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ.
 - اليوم ﻗﺮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ 16 ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ الاوربي ..2:00 ﻇﻬﺮﺍً ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ.
 - ﺑﻨﺰﻳﻤﺎ : " ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻭ ﻭﺍﺛﻖ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ، ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﺭﻏﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ
 ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻐﺎ .
 - ﻛﻮﺭﺗﻮﺍ : ﻃﻮﻟﻲ ﻣﺘﺮﻳﻦ ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻠﺨﺼﻮﻡ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺸﻌﺮﻭﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﺗﺮ ﺑﻌﺾ
 ﺍﻟﺸﻲﺀ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺗﻘﺪﻣﺖ ﻭﻗﻔﺰﺕ.
 - ﺩﻳﺒﺎﻱ ﺳﻴﻐﻴﺐ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎً ﻣﻦ 6 ﺍﻟﻰ 8 ﺍﺷﻬﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ
 ،، ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻣﻢ ﺍﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻠﺔ.
 - ﺯﻳﺪﺍﻥ : ﻻ ﺍﻓﻜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ ﺍﻻﻥ .. ﺍﻻﻥ ﺳﻨﺬﻫﺐ ﻟﻠﻨﻮﻡ ﻭﻏﺪﺍ
 ﺳﻨﺒﺪﺁ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻤﺘﺎﻉ ﺑﻬﺎ.
 - ﺑﻨﺰﻳﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺠﺎ ﻣﻨﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻟﻴﻮ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ،، 12 ﻫﺪﻑ
 ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻨﻬﻤﺎ.
 - ﺳﻴﺮﺟﻴﻮ ﺭﺍﻣﻮﺱ : "ﺳﻨﺬﻫﺐ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻛﺎﻣﺐ ﻧﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻫﺰﻳﻤﺔ
 ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ .
 - ﻔﻴﻮﺭﻧﺘﻴﻨﺎ تعادل في اللحظات الاخيرةﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻼﻫﻮﻓﻴﺘﺶ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ94ﺍﻧﺘﺮ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ 1-1 ﻓﻴﻮﺭﻧﺘﻴﻨﺎ.في الدوري الايطالي.
 - ﺍﺷﺒﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻳﺴﻘﻂ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﻴﺎﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻟﻬﺪﻑ.
 - ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﻤﺮﻟﻴﻎ ‏( ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺘﻲ ﺿﺪ ﻟﻴﺴﺘﺮ ‏)ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﺳﻴﺮﺗﺎﺡ ﻻﻥ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ. ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ.
 - ﺩﻱ ﺑﺮﻭﻳﻦ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻓﺔ ،، ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ 17 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﻤﺮﻟﻴﻎ..
 - ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﻟﻲ :
 ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺮﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺻﻠﺘﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺳﺎﺩﻳﻮ ﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﺳﻴﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﻌﺎﻡ 2019م.
 - بالامس ﺩﻱ ﺑﺮﻭﻳﻦ ﻳﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻟﻮﺣﺪﻩ.
 - ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﻟـ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻼﻧﺪﻳﺔ..لفربول .
 - ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﻟﻲ : ﻫﺬﺍ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻥ ؛ ﻓﻬﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﻴﻞ
 ﺑﺄﻛﻤﻠﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﺍ ﻃﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﺘﺨﻴﻠﻮﺍ ﻛﻴﻒ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺴﺘﻴﺮﻳﺎ.
 - ﺭﺣﻴﻢ ﺳﺘﻴﺮﻟﻴﻨﻎ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻣﻲ ﺍﻻﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ 15 ﻫﺪﻓﺎً
 ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* □ نتائج مباريات الامس :

 ●●● الدوري الانجليزي :
 •  ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ‏( 2 : 0 ‏) ﻭﺍﺗﻔﻮﺭﺩ
 • ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ‏( 0 : 1 ‏) ﺑﻮﺭﻧﻤﻮﺙ
 • ﻟﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ‏( 1 : 1 ‏) ﻧﻮﺭﻳﺘﺶ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
 •  ﺑﻴﺮﻧﻠﻲ ‏( 1 : 0 ‏) ﻧﻴﻮﻛﺎﺳﻞ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
 • ﺷﻴﻔﻴﻠﺪ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ‏( 2 : 0 ‏) ﺃﺳﺘﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻼ
 • ﺳﺎﻭﺛﻬﺎﻣﺘﻮﻥ ‏( 0 : 1 ‏) ﻭﺳﺖ ﻫﺎﻡ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ.
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 -----------عمدة---------------------------------------
 ●●● الدوري الاسباني :
 • ﻏﺮﻧﺎﻃﺔ ‏( 1 : 2 ‏) ﻟﻴﻔﺎﻧﺘﻲ
 • ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﺳﻴﻴﺪﺍﺩ ‏( 2 : 2 ‏) ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
 • ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻚ ﺑﻴﻠﺒﺎﻭ ‏( 0 : 0 ‏) ﺇﻳﺒﺎﺭ
 • ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ‏( 2 : 0 ‏) ﺃﻭﺳﺎﺳﻮﻧﺎ.
 #صفحةالمريخ_في_القلب
 ------------عمدة--------------------------------------
 ●●● الدوري الالماني :
 •ﻫﻴﺮﺗﺎ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ ‏( 1 : 0 ‏) ﻓﺮﺍﻳﺒﻮﺭﺝ
 • ﻛﻮﻟﻦ ‏( 2 : 0 ‏) ﺑﺎﻳﺮ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﻛﻮﺯﻥ
 • ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ‏( 6 : 1 ‏) ﻓﻴﺮﺩﺭ ﺑﺮﻳﻤﻦ
 • ﻣﺎﻳﻨﺰ ‏( 0 : 4 ‏) ﺑﻮﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻤﻮﻧﺪ
 • ﺑﺎﺩﺭﺑﻮﺭﻥ ‏( 1 : 1 ‏) ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮﻥ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
 • ﻓﻮﺭﺗﻮﻧﺎ ‏( 0 : 3 ‏) ﻻﻳﺒﺰﻳﺞ
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 ------------عمدة--------------------------------------
 ●●● كاس العالم للاندية :
 • ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ - ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ‏( 1 : 0 ‏) ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ - ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
 •  ﻣﻮﻧﺘﻴﺮﻱ - ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺴﻴﻚ ‏( 3 : 2 ‏) ﺍﻟﺴﺪ - ﻗﻄﺮ
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 ------------عمدة-------------------------------------
 ●●● الدوري الفرنسي :
 • ﻣﻴﺘﺰ ‏( 1 : 1 ‏) ﻣﺎﺭﺳﻴﻠﻴﺎ
 • ﺗﻮﻟﻮﺯ ‏( 0 : 1 ‏) ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺭﻳﻤﺲ
 • ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺑﺮﻳﺴﺖ ‏( 0 : 0 ‏) ﻧﻴﺲ
 • ﺃﻣﻴﺎﻥ ‏( 1 : 1 ‏) ﺩﻳﺠﻮﻥ
 • ﺃﻧﺠﻴﻪ ‏( 0 : 0 ‏) ﻣﻮﻧﺎﻛﻮ
 • ﻧﻴﻢ ﺃﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﻚ ‏( 0 : 1 ‏) ﻧﺎﻧﺖ
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 ------------عمدة -------------------------------------
 ●●● الدوري الايطالي :
 • ﺑﺮﻳﺸﻴﺎ ‏( 3 : 0 ‏) ﻟﻴﺘﺸﻲ
 • ﻧﺎﺑﻮﻟﻲ ‏( 1 : 2 ‏) ﺑﺎﺭﻣﺎ
 • ﺟﻨﻮﻯ ‏( 0 : 1 ‏) ﺳﺎﻣﺒﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎ
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 -----------عمدة---------------------------------------
 □ اهم مباريات اليوم :
 ●●●ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ HD ﻭ sd 
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ [] ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 6:15 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ [] ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 6:15 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 __________عمدة________________________________
 ●●●ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : 
 on sport1 ﻭ 2 -:
 ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﺼﺮ [] ﺍﻹﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻠﻲ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 2:30 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ
 ﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ [] ﺃﺳﻮﺍﻥ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 5 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ .
 ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ [] ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻭﺩ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  7:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 _________عمدة_________________________________
 ●●● ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : 
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ 1 -:
 ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ [] ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  3ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ [] ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺎﻗﺴﻲ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  7 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ .
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 __________عمدة________________________________
 ●●●ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺘﻲ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ -:
 ﻛﺎﻇﻤﺔ [] ﺍﻟﺘﻀﺎﻣﻦ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  3:05 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ [] ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻞ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 5:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 ____________عمدة_____________________________
 ●●●ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : 
 ﻗﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺃﺑﻮﻇﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺩﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ -:
 ﺍﻟﻈﻔﺮﺓ [] ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﻠﺒﺎﺀ
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 4 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﻋﺠﻤﺎﻥ [] ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  4 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ [] ﺍﻟﻔﺠﻴﺮﺓ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  4 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﺑﻨﻲ ﻳﺎﺱ [] ﺣﺘﺎ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  6:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ [] ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻗﺔ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 6:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 __________عمدة____________________________________
 ●●●ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ -:
 ﺳﺮﻳﻊ ﻭﺍﺩﻱ ﺯﻡ [] ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻀﺎﻭﻱ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 4ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﺍﻟﻮﺩﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻀﺎﻭﻱ [] ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻜﻲ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  6 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 .
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 __________عمدة________________________________
 ●●●ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ -:
 ﻣﺎﻧﺸﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﻴﺪ []ﺍﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  4 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD2 .
 ﻭﻭﻟﻔﺮ ﻫﺎﻣﺒﺘﻮﻥ [] ﺗﻮﺗﻨﻬﺎﻡ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  4 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD1 .
 ﺁﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ [] ﻣﺎﻧﺸﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  6:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD2 .
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 ___________عمدة_______________________________
 ●●●ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD4 ﻣﺎﻋﺪﺍ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ :
 ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD7 -:
 ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ [] ﺃﻭﺩﻳﻨﻴﺰﻱ 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  4 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﻣﻴﻼﻥ [] ﺳﺎﺳﻮﻟﻮ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  4 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﺭﻭﻣﺎ [] ﺳﺒﺎﻝ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  7 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ .
 ﻓﻴﻮﺭﻧﺘﻴﻨﺎ [] ﺍﻧﺘﺮﻡﻳﻼﻥ
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 9:45 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 __________عمدة______________________________
 ●●●ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD3 -:
 ﺍﺷﺒﻴﻠﻴﺔ [] ﻓﻴﺎﺭﻳﺎﻝ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  7:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ [] ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  10 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ .
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 ___________عمدة_______________________________
 ●●●ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ -:
 ﺳﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻳﺘﻴﺎﻥ []ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  10ﻣﺴﺎﺀ . 
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : 
 ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD6 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■مفكرةمباريات اليوم :

  ●  ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ HD ﻭ sd 
 ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ [] ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  6:15ﻣﺴﺎﺀ.
 ------------عمدة--------------------------------------
 ● ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : 
 on sport1 ﻭ on sport2 
 ﻃﻨﻄﺎ [] ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺑﻲ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 2:30 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻭﻟﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ [] ﻭﺍﺩﻱ ﺩﺟﻠﺔ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  5 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ .
 ﻣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺻﺔ [] ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﻨﺪﺭﻱ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 5 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ .
 ﻃﻼﺋﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ [] ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  7:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 -------------عمدة-------------------------------------
 ●  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : 
 ﻗﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺃﺑﻮﻇﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺩﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 
 ﺍﻟﻮﺣﺪﺓ [] ﺧﻮﺭﻓﻜﺎﻥ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 4 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ .
 ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ [] ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻞ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  6:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ------------عمدة--------------------------------------
 ● ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺘﻲ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 
 ﺍﻟﻴﺮﻣﻮﻙ [] ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 3:05 ﻋﺼﺮﺍ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ [] ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺳﻴﺔ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  5:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ------------عمدة--------------------------------------
 ● ﻛﺄﺱ ﻣﺠﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻟﻼﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻝ 16 -:
 ﻣﻮﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ [] ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  9ﻣﺴﺎﺀ .
  ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺃﺑﻮﻇﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ .1
 -----------عمدة---------------------------------------
 ● ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ -:
 ﻛﺮﻳﺴﺘﺎﻝ ﺑﻼﺱ [] ﺑﺮﺍﻳﺘﻮﻥ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  9:45 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD2 .
 -----------عمدة---------------------------------------
 ● ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ -:
 ﻛﺎﻟﻴﺎﺭﻱ [] ﻻﺗﺴﻴﻮ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  9:45 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ 
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ: 
 ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD4 .
 #صفحة_المريخ_في_القلب
 ______________________________________________
 ■ نتائج مباريات الامس :
 ● الدوري الانجليزي :
 • ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ(1 - 1)ﺇﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ
 • ﻭﻟﻔﺮﻫﺎﻣﺒﺘﻮ:(2:1 )ﺗﻮﺗﻨﻬﺎﻡ.
 • ﺃﺭﺳﻨﺎل(0:3)ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ.
 ------------عمدة--------------------------------------
 ● الدوري الاسباني :
 •  ﺧﻴﺘﺎﻓﻲ(0:2)ﺑﻠﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﻴﺪ
 • ﺳﻴﻠﺘﺎ ﻓﻴﻐﻮ(2 - 2)ﻣﺎﻳﻮﺭﻛا
 • ﺇﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﻮﻝ(2 - 2)ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺑﻴﺘﻴﺲ
 • ﺇﺷﺒﻴﻠﻴﺔ(1 :2)ﻓﻴﺎﺭﻳﺎﻝ.
 • ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ(1 - 1)ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
 ------------عمدة--------------------------------------
 ● الدور الايطالي :
 • ﻫﻴﻼﺱ(3 - 3)ﺗﻮﺭﻳﻨﻮ
 • ﻣﻴﻼﻥ(0 - 0)ﺳﺎﺳﻮﻟﻮ
 • ﺑﻮﻟﻮﻧﻴﺎ(:2)ﺃﺗﺎﻻﻧﺘﺎ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل ما تريد معرفته عن قرعة ثمن نهائي دوري الأبطال


كووورة - رامي أبو الوليد




كأس دوري الأبطال
يستعد  الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم "يويفا" لإجراء مراسم قرعة دور الـ16 لبطولة  دوري الأبطال، التي ستقام ظهر اليوم الإثنين، بمدينة نيون السويسرية.

وتأتي  هذه القرعة بعد إسدال الستار على منافسات دور المجموعات بتأهل 16 فريقًا  لثمن النهائي، جميعها من الدوريات الأوروبية الـ5 الكبرى، وهو أمر يحدث  لأول مرة على مدار تاريخ البطولة.

أين ومتى؟

تقام  القرعة يوم الإثنين 16 ديسمبر - كانون الأول 2019، في مقر الاتحاد  الأوروبي بمدينة نيون السويسرية، عند الساعة 12 ظهرا بتوقيت الاتحاد  الأوروبي (CET) الثانية بعد الظهر بتوقيت السعودية.

المتأهلون

أصحاب المراكز الأولى: برشلونة، بايرن ميونخ، يوفنتوس، لايبزيج، ليفربول، مانشستر سيتي، باريس سان جيرمان وفالنسيا.

أصحاب المركز الثاني: أتالانتا، أتلتيكو مدريد، تشيلسي، بوروسيا دورتموند، ليون، نابولي، ريال مدريد وتوتنهام هوتسبير.

قواعد القرعة

الفرق  التي تأهلت في الصدارة ستضمن خوض مواجهة الإياب في ثمن النهائي على  ملعبها، ما يعني أن لقاء الذهاب سيكون على ملعب الفريق، الذي تأهل كوصيف.

لا  يمكن لأي فريق مواجهة آخر من ذات البلد في دور الـ16، كما سيتم إبعاد  المتأهلين من مجموعة واحدة عن بعضهما، أي مثلًا لا يمكن لبرشلونة أن يواجه  ريال مدريد أو دورتموند، فالأول من بلده، والثاني كان في مجموعته.

وأوضح اليويفا عبر موقعه الإلكتروني أيضًا أن هناك قواعد أخرى سيتم الإفصاح عنها قبل سحب القرعة مباشرة.



مواجهات محتملة

نظرًا لقوة الفرق المتأهلة لدور الـ16، لكونها جميعًا من الدوريات الكبرى، فإن هناك احتمالات عديدة لمواجهات نارية.

ومن الممكن أن تسفر القرعة عن مواجهات عديدة، أبرزها:

ريال مدريد × يوفنتوس.

تشيلسي × برشلونة.

دورتموند × ليفربول.

أتلتيكو مدريد × بايرن ميونخ.

توتنهام × باريس سان جيرمان.

نابولي × مانشستر سيتي.

مواعيد المباريات

تقرر  خوض مباريات ذهاب ثمن النهائي أيام 18، 19، 25 و26 فبراير/ شباط عام 2020،  على أن تقام جولة الإياب أيام 10، 11، 17 و18 مارس / آذار.

وفور  انتهاء منافسات دور الـ16، سيجري اليويفا قرعة أخرى لدور الـ8 ونصف النهائي  وكذلك المباراة النهائية يوم 20 مارس/ آذار من العام المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي ملعب دار الرياضه عصر اليوم شباب المريخ في سباق المحافظه علي المركز  الاول يواجه شباب الغماراب لحساب الاسبوع الثامن لدوري الشباب.
 علما بان شباب المريخ يعتلي صداره المجموعه ب 21نقطه من سبعه مباريات...
 مباره جديره بالمشاهده..
 شباب اليوم امل المستقبل










ظ£
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 

 ودالشريف 
  ** الامل استحق الفوز عن جدارة  في مباراة امس وقد. لعب  افراده بجدية  وحماس ومسئولية  وكانو جميعهم في قوة الاسود ورشاقة الغزلان وبزو الاحمر في  اغلب فترات المباراة بل وسيطروا علي الشوط الثاني  واي حديث عن التحكيم  وان هدف الامل جاء من.    تسلل  حديث لا  معني .فالمريخ لم يكن في يومه امس  وفشل خط هجومه في اختراق دفاع الامل وحتي الفرصة الوحيدة السهلة التي  اتيحت لشلش في الشوط الثاني اضاعها بسؤ التهديف وسيف تيري كان في أسوا  حالاته وغاب خط الوسط خاصة في الشوط الثاني وفتح محمد الرشيد ونلسون الطريق  واسعا امام لاعبي الامل للمرور ومحمود امبدة الطرف الشمال لم يتقدم ولم  يعكس ولا  كرة واحدة والتكت فشل في الاختراق والتقدم وعكس الكرة في الشوط  الاول وكانت معظم تمريراته خطأ  وتحسن بعض الشيئ في الشوط الثاني وحالد  النعسان تاه ما بين الوسط والهجوم .
 ** الامل انتصر عن جدارة وصعد  لقمة الدوري الممتاز وتدحرج المريخ للمركز الثاني والامل لو واصل بهذا  المستوي يمكن ان يغير الخارطة ويحطم اسطورة هلال مريخ ويحرز بطولة الدوري  الممتاز ومن هنا نحي لاعبيه ونحي مدربه كابتن كفاح صالح وقد كسب الرهان   والتحية ايضا لمجلس ادارة النادي وللجماهير الوفية 
 ** انور السادات  لاعب الامل دخل التاريخ من اوسع ابوابه وبلغ شهرة الرئيس الراحل انور  السادات  باحرازه هدف في شباك المريخ والمدافع احمد موسي دندش تألق بصورة  ملفتة ولاعب الوسط ابوالفاسم كان نجما 
 وحارس المرمي كان يقظا ومتابعا  والرائع ان جمهور الامل غير سلوكه مع المريخ وكان الاستقبال رائعا والترحيب  كبيرا وانتهي اللقاء بسلام .
 ** خروج احمد حامد التش مصابا اثر  كثيرا في اداء المريخ وشارك المحترف مايكل لاول مرة وقدم مردودا جيدا  وينتظر مزيد من الفرص  وغاب صلاح نمر وامير كمال .وشارك ضياء الدين مدافعا  ويسأل عن هدف الامل مشترك مع حمزة داؤد ومحمود امبدة 
 ** يبدو ان سيف تيري تاثر بالهتافات القبيحة لبعضا من جماهير الامل ولم اشاهد رمضان عجب في الشوط الثاني الا في الربع ساعة الاخيرة 
  ** هاردلك للجماهير المريخية التي زحفت الي مدينة عطبرة وعادت محبطة حزينة  والمريخ خسر معركة ولم يخسر الحرب ومشوار الدوري الممتاز ما زال طويلا 
  ** هذه هي الخسارة الثانية للمريخ في الدوري الممتاز والخسارة الاولي كانت  امام حي الوادي نيالا وارجو الا يعيدنا الاحمر لايام غارزيتو عندما خسر  ثلاث مباريات دورية 
 ** لم اشاهد ولا دقيقة من مباراة الهلال وهلال  الابيض نسبة لقيام المبارتين في توقيت واحد وفضلت مشاهدة مريخ امل لانها  الاهم  ولذلك لا استطيع التعليق علي مباراة الهلال والتبلدي وعلمت ان  الهلال انتصر بهدف وحيد واحتل المركز الثالث في الدوري ..يعني مازال خلف  المريخ والامل 
 ** مدرب المريخ جمال ابوعنجة .ليس في الامكان احسن  مما كان وقد دفع بكل العناصر الموجودة لديه في مباراة امس وتفاجأ باصابة  التش وتفاجأ بالمستوي المتواضع لعدد من اللاعبين 
 ** لا نستطيع القول ان مدافع الامل ياسر فولة تعمد ضرب التش ولكن قطعا مدرب الامل تحدث للاعبيه عن ضرورة مراقبة التش مراقبة لصيقة 
 ** ياسر الله جابو حكم مباراة مريخ امل اظهر لياقة بدنية عالية وتابع الكرة في كل مكان ولم يقع في اي  اخطاء .واستحق التقدير 
  ** قبل ان يجف مداد القلم الذي كتبت بها لجنة الانضباط قراراتها الرادعة  في حق الهلال  لعبت مباراة الهلال وهلال الابيض امس  بجمهور  بحجة النظر في  استئناف الهلال وهنالك اخبار تقول ان لجنة الاستئنافات امرت بقيام  المباراة بجمهور ..ولا ندري متي اجتمعت لجنة الاستئنافات 
 ** والله  لا داعي لوجود لجنة الانضباط ولا لجنة المسابقات  اذا كانت اي قرارات تصدر  منهما يتم رفضها من لجنة الاستئنافات وهنالك الكثير من الامثلة ورفض لجنة  الاستئنافات لقرارات لجنتي المسابقات والانضباط يؤكد علي وجود خلل كبير في  القوانين التي تدار بها كرة القدم او ان اللجنتين جاهلتان بالقانون 
  ** قرار حرمان الهلال من جمهوره ثلاث مباريات يفترض ان يطبق فورا ان كان  الاتحاد العام جاد في قراراته ..وما حدث يدخل في خانة الفوضي 
 **  كيف ينتصر المريخ وهو يتدرب خارج ملعبه طوال العام ..كيف ينتصر ومجلس ادارة  النادي اضعف من ضعيف وماشي بالدفرة ..كيف ينتصر والحديث كله عن محمد  عبدالرحمن ورصد المليارات له وكأن بقية اللاعبين لا قيمة لهم ..كيف ينتصر  المريخ والمجلس الفاشل يجدد لبكري المدينة وهو موقوف ويهمل البقية 
 ** اتوقع هجوم شرس علي مدرب المريخ جمال ابوعنجة من بعض الفلاسفة 
 ** كيف يفاوض سوداكال المحترفين الاجانب وهو في الحبس 
 ** مع اقتراب نهاية الدورة الاولي للدوري الممتاز عاد مهاجم المريخ محمد عبدالرحمن للخرطوم 
  ** ظروف صحية لم تمكني من مشاركة الاخوة في قروب نبض المجتمع مهرجان تكريم  الفنان الكبير الطيب عبدالله ود علي فضل واسعدني نجاح المهرجان 
 **  واللهيب البكوي في روحي هو انت قلبي دايرك. 
 ** اخر دبوس 
 ** مجلس الفشل المريخي يتحمل مسئولية الهزيمة في عطبرة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني تؤجل مباراة الهلال مع هلال الفاشر في ملعب النقعه بالفاشر ويقدم مباراته مع مريخ الفاشر الي الاثنين المقبل بملعب الهلال  نسبة لسفر الفريق الي تونس منتصف الاسبوع المقبل لمواجهة النجم الساحلي في الجوله الثالثه  
#زول_سبورت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج قرعة دور ال 16 دوري ابطال اوروبا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهتان ناريتان لريال مدريد وليفربول بدوري الأبطال


كووورة




كأس دوري أبطال أوروبا
أسفرت  قرعة دور الـ16 من دوري أبطال أوروبا، التي أجريت اليوم الإثنين، في مقر  الاتحاد الأوروبي بمدينة نيون السويسرية عن العديد من المواجهات النارية.

ويصطدم ريال مدريد صاحب الرقم القياسي في تلك البطولة (13 لقبًا) بمانشستر سيتي، فيما يواجه ليفربول حامل اللقب نظيره أتلتيكو مدريد.

ويخوض توماس توخيل المدير الفني لباريس سان جيرمان، مواجهة صعبة أمام فريقه السابق بوروسيا دورتموند.



نتيجة القرعة 
بوروسيا دورتموند
×
باريس سان جيرمان

ريال مدريد
×
مانشستر سيتي

أتالانتا
×
فالنسيا

أتلتيكو مدريد
×
ليفربول

تشيلسي
×
بايرن ميونخ

ليون
×
يوفنتوس

توتنهام
×
لايبزيج

نابولي

برشلونة



مواعيد المباريات 

تقرر  خوض مباريات ذهاب ثمن النهائي أيام 18، 19، 25 و26 فبراير/ شباط عام 2020،  على أن تقام جولة الإياب أيام 10، 11، 17 و18 مارس / آذار.

وفور  انتهاء منافسات دور الـ16، سيجري اليويفا قرعة أخرى لدور الـ8 ونصف النهائي  وكذلك المباراة النهائية يوم 20 مارس/ آذار من العام المقبل.

وبالنسبة  لقرعة المباراة النهائية، فإنها ستكون لتحديد المضيف والضيف للقاء، حيث  يستحوذ الأول على بعض الامتيازات، منها اللعب بالطاقم الأساسي حال تعارض  الألوان، والاستئثار بغرفة خلع الملابس الرئيسية في الملعب، وغيرها.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً: 6 تغييرات في قوانين دوري الابطال الجديده:

 1- السماح بأربع تبديلات في الادوار الاقصائية(3 في الوقت الاصلي و 1 في الاضافي)
 2-السماح بقائمة من 23 لاعب بدل من 18 لاعب سابقاً
 3- مبارتين في كل ثلاثاء واربعاء ستبدأ في 8:45 بينما البقية ستكون في 11 بتوقيت مكة
 ‏4-يسمح بتسجيل ثلاث لاعبين جدد بعد انتهاء دوري المجموعات بدون قيود
 5-‏‎ اللاعب المنتقل بين فريقين مشاركين في الابطال يسمح
 له اللعب في الابطال مع الفريق الجديد
  6-‏‎ السماح للجهاز الفنى بحمل أجهزة إلكترونية مثل "الآيباد" على دكة  البدلاء لأغراض تكتيكية أو تدريبية، عكس ما كان فى الماضى، حيث كان محظور  استخدام تلك التقنيات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في بطولة الدوري الممتاز الليلة أهلي عطبرة يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني مساء  اليوم بإستاد عطبرة في مباراة بدون جمهور نسبة للعقوبة المفروضة علي الأهلي  عطبرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرعة دور الـ 32 من بطولة اليورباليج ..  الذهاب سيلعب بتاريخ 20 فبراير و الإياب بتاريخ 27 فبراير



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرعة سهلة لإنتر ومتوازنة لآرسنال ويونايتد بالدوري الأوروبي


كووورة




كأس الدوري الأوروبي
حملت  قرعة دور الـ32 من الدوري الأوروبي، التي أقيمت اليوم الإثنين، في مقر  الاتحاد الأوروبي، بمدينة نيون السويسرية، مواجهة سهلة إنتر ميلان، كما  جاءت متوازنة بالنسبة لآرسنال ومانشستر يونايتد.

ويواجه إنتر ميلان نظيره لودوجوريتس البلغاري، فيما يلعب آرسنال أمام أولمبياكوس اليوناني، ومانشستر يونايتد مع كلوب بروج البلجيكي.

ويلتقي إشبيلية صاحب الرقم القياسي في التتويج بهذه البطولة (5 ألقاب) كلوج الروماني، كما يصطدم أياكس أمستردام بخيتافي الإسباني.

وفي مواجهات متكافئة يلعب وولفرهامبتون مع إسبانيول، روما مع جنت، فرانكفورت مع ريد بول سالزبورج، وشاختار مع بنفيكا.

نتيجة القرعة
مباراة الذهاب

مباراة الإياب

وولفرهامبتون
×
إسبانيول

سبورتنج لشبونة
×
إسطنبول باشاكشيهير

خيتافي
×
أياكس

ليفركوزن
×
بورتو

كوبنهاجن
×
سيلتيك

أبويل
×
بازل

كلوج
×
إشبيلية

أولمبياكوس
×
آرسنال

ألكمار
×
لاسك

كلوب بروج
×
مانشستر يونايتد

لودوجوريتس 
×
إنتر ميلان

فرانكفورت
×
سالزبورج

شاختار
×
بنفيكا

فولفسبورج
×
مالمو

روما
×
جنت

رينجرز
×
سبورتنج براجا


وتقام  مباريات الذهاب من دور الـ32 يوم الخميس الموافق 20 شباط/فبراير المقبل،  على أن تجرى مباريات الإياب يوم الخميس الموافق 27 من الشهر ذاته باستثناء  مباراة براجا ورينجرز ستقام يوم الأربعاء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إعلان مواعيد مباريات ثمن نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا


كووورة




جانب من القرعة
أجريت قرعة الدور ثمن النهائي من بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا، اليوم الإثنين، بمدينة نيون السويسرية.

وأسفرت القرعة عن عدد من المواجهات النارية وهي كالتالي:

بوروسيا دورتموند - باريس سان جيرمان

ريال مدريد - مانشستر سيتي

أتالانتا - فالنسيا

أتلتيكو مدريد - ليفربول

تشيلسي - بايرن ميونخ

ليون - يوفنتوس

توتنهام - لايبزيج

نابولي - برشلونة

ووفقًا لصحيفة "موندو ديبورتيفو" الإسبانية، فإن مواعيد مباريات ثمن النهائي، كالتالي:

بوروسيا دورتموند - باريس سان جيرمان

الذهاب: سيجنال إدونا بارك 18 فبراير/ شباط.
الإياب: حديقة الأمراء 11 مارس/ آذار.

ريال مدريد - مانشستر سيتي

الذهاب: سانتياجو برنابيو 26 فبراير/ شباط.
الإياب: الاتحاد 17 مارس/ آذار.


 
أتالانتا – فالنسيا

الذهاب: سان سيرو 19 فبراير/ شباط.
الإياب: ميستايا 10 مارس/ آذار.

أتلتيكو مدريد – ليفربول

الذهاب: ميتروبوليتانو 18 فبراير/ شباط.
الإياب: أنفيلد 11 مارس/ آذار.

تشيلسي - بايرن ميونخ

الذهاب: ستامفورد بريدج 25 فبراير/ شباط.
الإياب: أليانز أرينا 18 مارس/ آذار.

ليون – يوفنتوس

الذهاب: جروباما ستايديوم 26 فبراير/ شباط.
الإياب: أليانز ستاديوم 17 مارس/ آذار.

توتنهام - لايبزيج

الذهاب: استاد توتنهام هوتسبير 19 فبراير/ شباط.
الإياب: ريد بول أرينا 10 مارس/ آذار.

نابولي – برشلونة

الذهاب: سان باولو 25 فبراير/ شباط.
الإياب: كامب نو 18 مارس/ آذار.
*

----------

